# Lathe Steady Rest



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I noticed this in the last email from Woodworkers Journal…
... although I'm not a Turner, I thought y'all would be interested in this!

*
Lathe Steady Rest

*

Looked pretty COOL to me…

... hope y'all like it…


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, I believe I have seen something simular to this. It is very cool.
My recollection is that those are roller blade wheels.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

I like your post this time, because it is not politic. Thank you, Joe.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, Joe!!


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll remember that Joe should I ever get into really deep turning.


----------

